# Youth Hockey (MA)



## BillM (Jan 25, 2014)

One of the local youth teams asked me to shoot their game yesterday so I tried to get more of a Sports Portrait look, i wanted some good eye contact to these as all of the parents have the link to my web site. I'm not thrilled with my wb edit but i'll take another look at them in a day or two.


But here are a few examples, any advice on the wb would be much appreciated, they look a hair yellow to me:


----------



## Virgil (Jan 25, 2014)

That goalie shot is great...


----------



## BillM (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, I think it was going wide but lets not let the truth get in the way of a good story LOL


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2014)

BillM said:


> Thanks, I think it was going wide but lets not let the truth get in the way of a good story LOL



Well, still, that's excellent timing of the action.


----------



## BillM (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Derrel, I really enjoy the games. These kids are all in the same program so this game didn't count in the standings but they sure are some competitive kids. And I have to say that I had always heard some real horror stories about hockey parents but in the 2 years I have been doing this the parents have been amazingly well behaved. They have been a pleasure to hang around with.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong with any of these.


----------



## BillM (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott

I still have a lot to learn but from looking at the shots i took last season I am heading in the right direction. They were really really bad lol


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 26, 2014)

These ones are fine, the only thing I would suggest is a tighter crop on a couple, but all the content is there. Just keep at it, you are going in a positive direction.


----------



## BillM (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott, I appreciate that. 

I go more for the tighter action shots with the high school games.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great shots


----------



## BillM (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks

I might get to shoot a high school game from the bench on Wednesday, i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Not thrilled with cutting off part of the skate blade on #2 but here is another frame of #1, beautiful old school hip check


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 28, 2014)

Watch those pucks, I've seen a lot of photographers get hit by them.  Not a good place to be standing during warm-ups.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> Thanks
> 
> I might get to shoot a high school game from the bench on Wednesday, i'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



The hip check a lost art. Last hip I threw got me into a fight, seems that they aren't appreciated in no body contact pick up hockey. It was a great one through. Nice shot


----------



## BillM (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the reflexes of a dead cat now so maybe I better stick to the stands lol

I decided tomorrow will be my weekend this week so I'm going to try to get two games in.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 29, 2014)

They look pretty good to me.  WB might be a little different, shot to shot, but on their own, it's not noticeable (especially by parents who could probably not care less about WB).  

The best shots are almost always when you can see at least one player's face.  A lot harder to do in anything but the NHL because they all have to wear mask & visors.


----------



## BillM (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Mike

I really struggled editing this set. The lighting was different at different spots in that rink. I swear they had three different color temps of lighting. Typically I'll edit the wb and exposure on one photo and sync the entire set. That usually gets me close, but not at this rink. And unfortunately i decided a nap was a better use of my time earlier today so I'll only be getting in one game today :blushing:


----------

